# Anyone have a .454 Casull rifle



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

I've recently become intrigued with the idea of getting a lever rifle in .454 Casull. I would think it would be great "only one gun" for hunting anything from small game to deer. If loaded with light cowboy loads it would be good for small game, +P.45 Colts could be used for deer, and full power .454 Casull loads could be used even for short range elk or moose. Since I'm a cast bullet maker I could handload rounds equal to a .45-70 using hard-cast hollowpoints. Anyone here have a .454 rifle?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I've never seen it chambered in anything other than handguns, but you could probably get a TC Contender or Encore barrel made easily


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

I don't have one yet but I've been wanting a Rossi Puma in .454. It's a nice little Winchester 1892 copy. One of those and a .454 single action revolver would be a great combo.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Had both a Puma and an Encore in .454 Casull. Never got to shoot the Puma, but I shot the Encore a lot, and it was a very nice load. 

alan


----------



## Ken Coffman (Nov 21, 2008)

You might want to check out NEF in their Handi-Rifle line. I know that they have offered 44 mag., 357 mag., and I think they just started offering a .500 S&W.


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Personally, I'd rather have a repeater. I already have .357, and .44 Mag rifles. I love the dual cartridge functionality of lever rifles. Both in the sense that I can shoot either specials, or magnums in each, and also that I can carry a revolver in the same caliber. The .500 S&W would make a great bear rifle!


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

get on a gun nut forum. i know i've seen articles about custom jobs built around 45 colt lever guns from marlin & winchester.


----------

